# Script de sauvegarde automatique site web



## Ludobed (10 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis débutant sous Mac et je cherche un script capable de sauvegarder de façon automatique tout le contenu du répertoire /www hebergé chez ovh et en faire une copie sur mon Mac en fichier compressé du style "backup_01072011_191501.zip"

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Flibust007 (10 Juillet 2011)

Automator ?
+ du travail.


----------



## lugdanum (11 Juillet 2011)

Salut

Un petit début de piste :
Je fais ça avec un script php à moi + tâche cron.
Je sauvegarde les dossiers que je veux + mes bases mysql que je compresse et que je m'envoie par mail tous les jours.

Tu trouveras pleins d'exemples de tels scripts via google comme celui-ci.


----------



## Ludobed (11 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Merci pour ton aide lugdanum , mais je cherche un script en shell.
Avec le terminal, je me suis connecté en ftp avec la commande suivante :
ftp ftp://user: password@nom_serveur.fr
J'arrive à copier 1 fichier dans répertoire /www sur ma machine avec la commande get mais pas le contenu du répertoire. 
Es-ce que quelqu'un connaît une commande pour copier le contenu entier du répertoire /www (fichiers + dossiers) ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Sethii (11 Juillet 2011)

de mémoire il y a une fonction mget en ftp.


----------



## Ludobed (12 Juillet 2011)

J'ai trouvé la commande curl mais idem j'arrive à copier mes fichiers sous /www/ mais pas les dossiers à l'intérieur.
Es-ce que quelqu'un sait comment faire ?


----------



## lugdanum (13 Juillet 2011)

Salut

Essaye avec wget alors ?

du style : _wget -r http://www.tonsite.fr/_  (ça va aspirer tout ton site)

ou via ftp : _wget -r l4 ftp://tonlogin:tonpass@tonsite.fr/_ ?


----------



## Ludobed (13 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour lugdanum,

La commande wget n'existe plus  sous mac os x, elle a été remplacé par curl.
J'ai quand même essayé d'installer le paquet wget mais j'ai des erreurs lors de l'installation.


----------



## lugdanum (14 Juillet 2011)

Arf, je ne sais pas quoi te répondre, chez moi ça marche impeccable avec wget (OSX 10.6.8)

essaye de réinstaller wget comme ceci via le terminal :


```
ftp ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/wget/wget-latest.tar.gz
tar -xvzf wget-latest.tar.gz
cd wget-{version}
./configure
make
sudo make install
```


----------



## Ludobed (14 Juillet 2011)

J'ai réussi à installer Wget, il fallait installer avant xcode.
Impeccable  avec wget j'arrive à copier le contenu du répertoire /www.
Y a plus qu'à me pencher sur le reste du script.

Merci lugdanum


----------

